# How do I file for an extension?



## TooMuchCoffee (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to file for an extension, so that I do not have to submit my US tax return until October. 

I have the form (form 4868, I believe. Though it does not seem to want to allow me to put in my actual address. I do not live in the U.S.)

I don't know how to submit the form in electronically.

Does anyone know? I assumed I could easily do this online. Now I am not so sure.

Thank you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, it's Form 4868. If you're having trouble filing electronically send in the paper form. A courier service would be advised at this point since June 17th is fast approaching. (It's June 17 this year since the 15th falls on a Saturday.) Make sure you make an estimated payment if required to avoid interest and penalties.

On edit: In the future, set a reminder for April 1 of every year to send Form 4868. It doesn't hurt to file for an extension even if you subsequently submit your tax return before June 15 -- it only costs a postage stamp. Also, be aware that FBARs are still due by June 15th (June 17th this year), and that deadline cannot be extended.


----------



## TooMuchCoffee (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually, FBARS are due by June 30.

"The FBAR is an annual report and must be received by the Department of the Treasury in Detroit, MI, on or before* June 30th* of the year following the calendar year being reported. While FinCEN strongly encourages individuals to electronically file FBARs, the form can be mailed to one of the two addresses below, provided that the mailing is received by* June 30, 2013*."

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...-of-Foreign-Bank-and-Financial-Accounts-(FBAR)


----------



## TooMuchCoffee (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm. According to KPMG "Because June 30, 2013, falls on a Sunday, FBAR filers should 
plan to have their 2012 FBARs received by Treasury by Friday, June 28, 2013."

From this document

I'm pretty sure the June 15 date for FBARS is incorrect, though if I'm misunderstanding something, please let me know.

My online 4868 was rejected because I need to enter a state for my address (even though I checked the box that says I am not a US resident).

_sigh_


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, that is correct: FBARs must be received in Detroit by the last day of June. This year that's June 28 (to be safe).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TooMuchCoffee said:


> Hmm. According to KPMG "Because June 30, 2013, falls on a Sunday, FBAR filers should
> plan to have their 2012 FBARs received by Treasury by Friday, June 28, 2013."
> 
> From this document
> ...


Despite the IRS' chipper assertion that "everyone" can Free File, it can be impossible for certain categories of overseas taxpayers. Print the form off and mail it in (the pdf version of the form, available on the IRS website, should be one of those pdf forms you can fill in and print off).

Only a few of the Free File sites (7 or 8 at last count) can handle foreign addresses at all - and, of those, there may be other restrictions on free filing electronically.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

